# Trickle Charger Reco for Honda HSS1332 ATD



## smiller3 (Jan 10, 2018)

Just picked up my 1332 last week. Want to purchase a charger for the battery. Any recommendations?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Optimate 3+ ($40ish), Optimate 4 ($50ish) or BatteryMINDer 2012 ($75ish). All of those treat the battery VERY well. I swap them between blowers and mowers seasonally, and keep them on the generator batteries year-round. They constantly test and tweak the batteries to prevent/repair sulfation.


----------



## RobertSX4 (Nov 17, 2017)

Deltran and Noco make decent maintainers, you don't need a big one, 500-1100mA is more than enough. The key is make sure it is a maintainer as those are designed to stay on the battery indefinitely without over charging or letting the battery discharge. Lead acid wants to be at 100% SoC or it degrades.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I have multiple Battery Tender Juniors. All work great. The older ones are much heavier, so I wasn't sure about the last two I bought, but they too seem to work great. Some of mine I have owned for years. Not one failure. I also keep one on my expensive Optima Deep Cycle. Some nice features are: extra long cord, terminal AND clamps; but the best feature is a second (weatherproof) pigtail that allows you to hardwire directly to your blower battery. I use one to keep a smaller battery charged on my single stage Honda that I use to power my LED mod.


----------

